# Multi batt lipo chargers?



## circuitfxr (Sep 26, 2001)

Does anyone know if there is a lipo charger that will charge more than one battery at a time?


----------



## racin17 (Sep 24, 2008)

There are many out there. Thunder power ,traxxas has a newer one there are also many others and various price ranges and 12v or 110v


----------



## circuitfxr (Sep 26, 2001)

Thanks...I'll look into it.:thumbsup:


----------



## caalvord (Mar 12, 2010)

Hitec and.hobbypartz.com as well as hobbyking all cell a 4 in 1 charger but they only charge 5amps per channel the thunder power dual will charge 20amps per channel


----------



## Danny-SMC (Sep 28, 2001)

What mAh packs are you trying to charge ?

Is charge time important to you ? 

Do you plan on charging different voltage packs at the same time or just packs with the same voltage ?


----------



## guver (Jul 31, 2002)

All single output chargers will do multiple packs if certain rules are followed. I have an idea though that you desire multiple outputs and there are quite a few dual and quite a few quad outputs. Some high power 200-400 watts per output? , but most are low power (50 watts per output)


----------



## WIGMAN (Oct 13, 1998)

I have the Hitec quad charger and love it, it will charge at 6 amps 1-6 cell lipos, NIMH, life and nicad.

It is a great charger and come ac/dc now


----------



## hobbyten (Apr 5, 2004)

I have a hitec duo charger that will charge up to 10 amps. I really like it except that you have to carry a power supply.


----------

